# NAMA is the new owner of the apartment I rent?



## HighLow (30 Jun 2010)

I have just been informed the apartment I am renting in has now been transferred to NAMA. The landlord has asked me to change my bank details etc....

I am looking at the moment to BUY a property, is there any sense in contacting NAMA and seeing if I can buy the above mentioned property at a knock down price?


Regards
High Low


----------



## jpd (30 Jun 2010)

I don't think that NAMA has taken over any properties yet - as far as I know, it has only taken over the loans used to build the properties.


----------



## HighLow (30 Jun 2010)

So by paying NAMA the rent every month, are you saying the property is still owned by the landlord? this can only be a way to keep prices artificially high?

I know for a fact that the new back account details belong to NAMA...
I wonder if the house could be considered "FOR SALE"...


----------



## j26 (30 Jun 2010)

Sounds odd, beasuse already said NAMA hasn't taken over property yet, merely ownership of the mortgages.

However, it is possible that the developer has reached an arrangement where all of the rent will be paid to NAMA to help service the mortgage.


----------



## VOR (23 Jul 2010)

I recently spoke to a coffee shop owner who said she now pays her monthly lease directly to Anglo. Anglo do not own the building, just the debt. The payments no longer goes to the landlord. I would be quite suprised if NAMA did not do the same thing and have rent assigned directly to them.
I would bet that payments going in to many bank accounts would be gobbled up and never materialise as income to NAMA if they did not do this.
I would consider this prudent as we (NAMA, that is) hardly want to buy the debt from the banks and then not get the income.


----------



## Slash (27 Jul 2010)

HighLow said:


> I have just been informed the apartment I am renting in has now been transferred to NAMA. The landlord has asked me to change my bank details etc....
> 
> I am looking at the moment to BUY a property, is there any sense in contacting NAMA and seeing if I can buy the above mentioned property at a knock down price?
> 
> ...



Don't change your bank details until you receive something in writing from NAMA. Your lease (i.e. contract) is still with the landlord.


----------



## Chris Gough (30 Jul 2010)

Seems all very in the dark, with people unclear what is happening. NAMA need to be informing tenants as well as everyone else what is happening.


----------

